# Genetic color guide somewhere?



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone know of some kind of basic breeding grid for which color pairs throw which colors and whatnot? Or maybe not a grid but a straight forward guide of some kind.

Thanks


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope! There is no way to know. Trigger was one of 3 black puppies in a 6 puppy litter. There were 2 fawns and a blue in the litter as well. One parent was cream and the other was a fawn. Thats part of the fun of chihuahuas


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I have always been told the same as what flippedstars just said. But then you see some breeders who constantly throw the same colour every litter. So I'm not sure...confusing!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I know there's no exact formula or anything like Punnett Squares but usually you can 'try' for a color by pairing your black and tan up with an X. (For example.)

If it's just like a sticking 50 cents into a machine and turning the dial, that's okay too


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The best you can do is look at the two pedigrees you're considering breeding. If you're looking for a rare color like blue, its best to have one parent be blue. If you're looking for white puppies, its best to have both parents be white. Bryco has a ton of white dogs in his pedigree and I expect he will throw white puppies. Trigger has mostly fawns and blacks in his pedigree, he is neutered, but lets just say I'd bred him to a white female, who had blacks or tans in her pedigree...chances are puppies may be black or tan, less chance for a white. But color can "hide" for awhile...then appear in a breeding, a total surprise. The blue in Trigger's litter had NO blue ancestors in the 5 gen pedigree...so...??


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Your best bet is to thoroughly research billa and the stud dogs pedigree, if the dogs aren't well shown or from a breeder who keeps note you'll struggle to find the info without contacting all the breeders.

I went through lotus' only got her mums side done so far but some lines I can get back another 5 generations

Anyway you should probably read this
Dog Coat Colour Genetics

I think it's more important to know what not to breed 

I know she's not had her firstbseason yet but have you started looking at stud dogs?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The only thing I know is a big no no is not to breed 2 dilutes together Dilute individuals carry a recessive genotype of dd and are characterized by blue, bluish-grey, lavender or flesh-colored noses, lips and eye rims. The coat colors may include blue, fawn, blue-fawn, bronze, taupe or some variation of these. Or 'self' colored are considered dilutes (don't have a black nose). That is one of the reason Zoey has so many health issues. Her dad was a chocolate and her mom was a blue fawn, but she had lots of dilute colors in her background on both sides.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just so you knwo you look at the color of the dam or sire and look at the colors close up but that is not always true...

chocolate, blue are both dluite of black FYI

I knwo if you breed fawns you most likely will get fawns... 

you can get this book


----------

